# would like to know if n e one is interested



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I got acouple gold macs that need a good home-They have been well taken care of like all of my fish-

The catch is that the fish would be free to an experienced fish keeper that is willing to keep the fish solo-
One would need to pay shipping which would be roughly around the $50 dollar mark.And would have to go from airport to airport-No exception-This is comming from alaska so it's the only way things will be done-

Once again-Very high quality 6 inch gold mac.....


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Could you send it Ups, or one of those other lines and have it delivered to the door?

airport to airport puts me out.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Coldfire said:


> Could you send it Ups, or one of those other lines and have it delivered to the door?
> 
> airport to airport puts me out.


Could-But dont want to mess with packing it myself and all of that happy jazz-

My LFS-(which knows damn good and well if they killed my fish,sh*t would hit the fan-So now worrie there)would be the one's packing and takeing care of it for me-It's the route I would rather choose


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Could you send it Ups, or one of those other lines and have it delivered to the door?
> 
> airport to airport puts me out.


Could-But dont want to mess with packing it myself and all of that happy jazz-

My LFS-(which knows damn good and well if they killed my fish,sh*t would hit the fan-So now worrie there)would be the one's packing and takeing care of it for me-It's the route I would rather choose
[/quote]

so you couldnt get your LFS to package it and you send it other way? the airport is the easiest im assuming?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CF-If for some reason no one jumps on this-I "might" be willing to work something out for you.

This is my pride and joy-And every know what kind of quality he is-So I would like to see it go to the more exerienced people first....



itstheiceman said:


> Could you send it Ups, or one of those other lines and have it delivered to the door?
> 
> airport to airport puts me out.


Could-But dont want to mess with packing it myself and all of that happy jazz-

My LFS-(which knows damn good and well if they killed my fish,sh*t would hit the fan-So now worrie there)would be the one's packing and takeing care of it for me-It's the route I would rather choose
[/quote]

so you couldnt get your LFS to package it and you send it other way? the airport is the easiest im assuming?
[/quote]

I guess that might work-

But I dont have much time with work,and takeing care of a 4 year old by myself


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

This is the guy in ? -


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

beautiful ak.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> This is my pride and joy-And every know what kind of quality he is-*So I would like to see it go to the more exerienced people first....*


What are you saying? That I do not met the benchmark you set? Not very nice!!

J/K - I could not help myself. Sorry for derailing.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

itstheiceman said:


> beautiful ak.


Thanks-
It's a beautiful specimen,thats for sure.....


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

WOW, very nice fish BTW!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Coldfire said:


> WOW, very nice fish BTW!


Nothing but pure quality here-
Appreciated as always


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> *Well you hit the nail on the head their-I was trying to be polite about things*-LMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Cool


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

Coldfire said:


> *Well you hit the nail on the head their-I was trying to be polite about things*-LMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Cool
[/quote]

Nice fish. Definitely a great pick up for someone.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well Coldfire-

Would you like to actually own this fish?

I have had no interest in one of the nicest gold macs around-Interesting no one wants quality...

If so I will do some talking and see what has to be done on my part to get this fish to you....


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Great looking gold mac! I do have an xtra tank here but dont have the floor space to set it up...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Good luck!!!
I would love to have him in the tank below my solitary Spilo!
Good looking guy!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks guys,Just cant believe no one is interested...


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

out of curiosity how big is he? i have and empty 40 breeder 36 x 18 x18 that is planted. that i am looking to put smething in. I was getting a strawberry banna spilo but he died in shipping, bit through all three bags. I would personally consider my tank to be to small for a large spilo, i just planned on growing him out in there and then upgrading to a 75.

Any way ill be busy for the next several weeks, so i am sure someone will hop on this before i am free, and would have a reasonable chance to talk to you about it.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh, i am interested, he is a beautiful fish

i just know that I cannot give him the care he would need based on my level of experience. I have only had piranhas for about 4 months. If one of my fish dies, i would be devastated, if someone elses fish died in my care because i got in over my head, it would be so much worse

if in a few years this offer comes again from someone, i would then jump on it.

but he is a beauty and i gotta give props for raising such a cool fish


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

rbp 4 135 said:


> Oh, i am interested, he is a beautiful fish
> 
> i just know that I cannot give him the care he would need based on my level of experience. I have only had piranhas for about 4 months. If one of my fish dies, i would be devastated, if someone elses fish died in my care because i got in over my head, it would be so much worse
> 
> ...


The amount of time one has owned a fish does not determine if he or she is a good fish keeper or not.....

I have offered several fish for free on this site and so have other's-No one has taken me up on the offer-Never know when something will pop up-


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ya i was bummed hard core. No airport pick up wouldnt really bother me im only about a 45 minute drive from kci, the main airport in the kansascity area. I'm not particulary busy next week on monday/tuesday. infact i dont have anything going on on tuesday.

Andy


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

rbp 4 135 said:


> ya i was bummed hard core. No airport pick up wouldnt really bother me im only about a 45 minute drive from kci, the main airport in the kansascity area. I'm not particulary busy next week on monday/tuesday. infact i dont have anything going on on tuesday.
> 
> Andy


Let me talk to the poeple who would be packing it and see what they have to say-I dont know their shipping schedule at all unfortunately....

This guy is used to being fed only the best of foods.Mainly a seafood diet is what he likes now-Raw shrimp,scallops,Just about ne white fillet meat available,And the occasional cichlid..

He gets two water changes weekly.Usually around 30 to 40% range....And has been filtered with a emp 400 and a magnum 350 deluxe (packed with ehiem bio media,various kinds) for the 2.5 years I have owned him now....
Been keeping the temp a bit on the warmer side cause of where I live.usually right around the 82 degree mark...

Also he might not like or get use to lighting-I have not ran lighting on his tank now for over a year either-Just never felt the need to-


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

kk i am currently filtering with a HOT magnum and a ac 70. The diet i usually give my fish is catfish stuffed with either krill or cichlid pellets, i also feed seafood platters that have primairly mussels squid and shrimp. I like to keep my tempature around the 79-80 degree farenheight mark. My lighting is N.O. t-8, just enough to keep some hearty plants growing.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

are you selling "horny", if so I may be interested(wow that sounds creepy).


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

rbp 4 135 said:


> are you selling "horny", if so I may be interested(wow that sounds creepy).


Honestly I have thought about it also-But have not came to a conclusion on him yet....

If I decide to,I will contact you first to see if you would be interested still though...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> But I dont have much time with work,and takeing care of a 4 year old by myself


I know this is off topic. But does this mean you got her? you won?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

how often do you feed? i do every other day, and usually about twice a month i skip a feeding, this regimen is obvisously for mature or nearly so fish.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> how often do you feed? i do every other day, and usually about twice a month i skip a feeding, this regimen is obvisously for mature or nearly so fish.


I also feed every other day-I dont do the skipping at all-
But thats your decision... not mine-Most recommend it-But I have never had ne problems


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

BUMP

AK - I totally missed when this thread picked back up.

What is going on with this fish?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Coldfire said:


> BUMP
> 
> AK - I totally missed when this thread picked back up.
> 
> What is going on with this fish?


I'm in the process of tryin to figure out when shipping can be done-And how much it will be-

I got a few fish that will be up for adoption if this all goes well-
I'm not sure if he is still interested or not though-
We will see-what he has to say when I post the shipping costs and dates-


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

standing by...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

rbp 4 135 said:


> standing by...


Kewl-
I should have an answer today for ya...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Need to know a few things-

whatever airport is near you-Do they have Alaska airlines-
for some reason it's the only airlins my shipper can use.
Can something be setup for next week


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

it's kci and no they do not have alaska airlines. we use to fish the alagnak in katmai national forrest every year and we had to fly to minnesota and transfer airlines there. So i guess that means im out of the running, lol. I am sure that an able canidate will be along shortly. Also i would not be able to work anything out next week i have a thermo-chemisty exam, as well as a calculus and a micro-biology exam. monday tuesday wensday


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

rbp 4 135 said:


> it's kci and no they do not have alaska airlines. we use to fish the alagnak in katmai national forrest every year and we had to fly to minnesota and transfer airlines there. So i guess that means im out of the running, lol. I am sure that an able canidate will be along shortly. Also i would not be able to work anything out next week i have a thermo-chemisty exam, as well as a calculus and a micro-biology exam. monday tuesday wensday


Damnit-

I can't do much then Sir-
I have to use Alaska airlines unfortunatly


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

yep i understand








Andy


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

very nice AK!! I used to own a Mac and by far it was my favorite P. If I had an extra tank I would gladly pay shipping as I am only 10 minutes from Port Columbus Airport.

I would spring for a new tank but I am currently installing laminate flooring in my home and will probably pic up a new digital camera in the next few days.


----------

